# Exécuter une touche du clavier vocalement



## foufouner1977 (16 Février 2020)

Bonjour
Je recherche à pouvoir maintenir enfoncé et continuellement la touche "z" du clavier ?
Pourquoi faire ? me diriez vous !
Tous simplement comme je suis PMR j'utilise le clavier virtuel de MacOs,seulement je voudrais jouer à un jeux vidéo où je dois rester appuyer sur le "z" pour avancer seulement je n'y arrive pas.
J'ai créer une commande vocale mais ca ne reste pas en appuie continuellement





Je voudrais savoir si avec l'editeur de script Mac je pourrais faire un script qui me permettrais de rester appuyez sur "z" en vocale ?
PS : Je suis sur 10,14,6
Merci


----------



## yoann2001plumereau@gmail. (9 Décembre 2020)

bonjour, je suis tomber par hasard ici en cherchant un programme/logiciel qui me permettrais de faire exactement ce qui est sur le screen, sauf que je suis sur windows et je voudrais donc savoir si cela existe aussi sur windows


----------



## Sly54 (9 Décembre 2020)

yoann2001plumereau@gmail. a dit:


> sauf que je suis sur windows et je voudrais donc savoir si cela existe aussi sur windows


Poster dans un forum dédié à Windows serait sûrement plus approprié


----------

